# Multirollen unter 50euro?



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

Also ich suche Multirollen unter 50euro was habt ihr da im Angebot und muss im Laden zu kaufen sein wenn es geht Angel-Moritz das ist mein Fachgeschäft!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Also wenn du was halbwegs vernünftiges suchst würd ich eher versuchen bei ebay n Schnäppchen zu schießen , oder alle möglichen onlineshops nach Angeboten zu durchwühlen . 

Die Antworten die du ansonsten bekommen wirst kann ich mir schon denken .
Für 50 € gibts nur Schrott , Gleich was vernünftiges ist besser als Zweimalkaufen usw ...

Wofür soll denn die Multi überhaupt sein ? und warum unbedingt ne Multi ?


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Weil ich mit  ner Stadionärrolle schon lang fische und ich aml ne Multirolle ausprobieren wollte!Sie soll nicht fürs Salzwasser fichen sein sondern fürs Süßwasser fischen!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Tjoa also ab 70 € wird das einfacher , bei ebay hast für 50 € eventuell ne chance . Kenn mich mit Multis nu auch nicht so doll aus , aber ich hatte vor n paar Wochen in etwa die selbe Frage gestellt ...

Wenns unbedingt billig sein muss , denn guck dir mal die Sänger Spirit LH an gibts z.B. bei Askari für unter 40 € . 
Allerdings wird da auch die Qualität dementsprechend sein ...


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

werde ich machen ich will jar erst mal üben mit ner Multi wenn das gut geht möchte ich mir ne richtig gute kaufen sag davor aber noch mal bescheid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Also ich fand das werfen mit der Multi auch ohne Magnetbremse kinderleicht , zumindest wenn mehr als 20 gr am andern Ende hingen .
Man muss halt nur bevor der Köder aufm Wasser aufkommt langsam die Spule mitm Daumen bremsen . 

Hast du denn ne Multi taugliche Rute ? 
Ist sogut ich weiß nicht jede Rute geeignet ...


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

ich kaufe mir zur Multi ne Rute


----------



## Sockeye (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns unbedingt billig sein muss , denn guck dir mal die Sänger Spirit LH an gibts z.B. bei Askari für unter 40 € .
> Allerdings wird da auch die Qualität dementsprechend sein ...



Die Sänger ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. In unseren einheimischen Gewässern gibts kein Fisch, der die klein kriegt. Sie ist ein ordentlicher ABU C3 Nachbau, der wirklich nicht viel schlechter als das Original ausgefallen ist.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dart (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sänger ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. In unseren einheimischen Gewässern gibts kein Fisch, der die klein kriegt. Sie ist ein ordentlicher ABU C3 Nachbau, der wirklich nicht viel schlechter als das Original ausgefallen ist.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye


Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich den Thread ins Jerkforum verlinke. Dort sind sicher etliche Einsteiger froh ueber ne guenstige Kaufempfehlung 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Also ich hab mir lieber die original C3 geholt , die ging letztens bei ebay auch für knapp 50 € übern Tisch und zwar neu ...


----------



## Marlow (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Also ich würde da erst mal bei Ebay schaun, ich hab mir da letzten ne Rozemeijer 65 LH geschoßen, genau aus dem selben Grund, erst mal testen.
Nu muss ich sagen gefällt mir die in Verbindung mit dicken Gufis hervoragend.
Aber man muss schon Geduld bei Epay haben, sonnst kannst Dir gleich eine neue kaufen!


----------



## esox_105 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde da erst mal bei Ebay schaun, ich hab mir da letzten ne Rozemeijer 65 LH geschoßen, genau aus dem selben Grund, erst mal testen.
> Nu muss ich sagen gefällt mir die in Verbindung mit dicken Gufis hervoragend.
> Aber man muss schon Geduld bei Epay haben, sonnst kannst Dir gleich eine neue kaufen!


 

Von Rozemeijer Multirollen habe ich bislang nichts gutes gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Makreli (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ja aber bei ebay sind wir uns nie sicher ob die wirklich neu oder ob die überhaupt funktioniert!Deswegen wollte ich mir ne Multirolle im Laden kaufen!


----------



## Sveni90 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Mein Vater hat sich neulich ne Multi für 50€ geholt.
Ich finde sie für den preis echt Klasse
Und zwar ist es die SPRO BG TROLLING
Ich konnte sie im internet leider nirgendwo finden


----------



## Marlow (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Rozemeijer Multirollen habe ich bislang nichts gutes gehört oder gelesen.



inwiefern?

bis dato kann ich nichts feststellen, und wenn doch geht sie wieder zu Ebay.
Die war Ladenneu und der Preis war ein Bruchteil des günstigsten Shoppreises.


----------



## esox_105 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern?
> 
> bis dato kann ich nichts feststellen, und wenn doch geht sie wieder zu Ebay.
> Die war Ladenneu und der Preis war ein Bruchteil des günstigsten Shoppreises.


 

Ich hatte auch nach einer Multirolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht, und erst mal in verschiedenen Foren gelesen was da so empfohlen wird. Über Rozemeijer Rollen steht z.B. hier oder hier etwas.

Ich selber habe mich dann für die Procaster 100HL von Daiwa entschieden, und bereue den Kauf bis heute nicht.


----------



## Marlow (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch nach einer Multirolle zum Spinnfischen gesucht, und erst mal in verschiedenen Foren gelesen was da so empfohlen wird. Über Rozemeijer Rollen steht z.B. ....



na stehen tut ja wirklich nix, außerdem ist es eine aus der Master Serie, also abwarten, und da sie unbeschadet schon ca 25 Einsätze ohne irgend welche Anzeichen überstanden hat, schau ich mal optimistisch in die Zukunft.


----------



## Gunti2005 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ich hab auch noch eine entdeckt. Zur Qualität kann ich aber leider noch nix sagen. Die Marke ist OK aber zumindest hier im Board hat man die Commander Reihe tüchtig "auseinandergenommen".

Penn hat ein Sondermodel (Grundlage ist die Commander Reihe) seit Anfang des Jahres.

Penn LineCounter LC 20 / LC 30 (Tiefenanzeige in Metern) unter 40 Euro

Technische  Daten:​ Übersetzung: 4,4:1​ Schnurfassung: 380m / 550m 0,40er​ Gewicht:  410gr / 660 gr​ -  Metallspule, 2 Kugellager
​ -  Schnurführung​ - Mech.,  metrisches Zählwerk​ 
aber wie schon im Forum oft gelesen ....  Es ist natürlich keine GTI.... :q

Habe mein Commander schon 3 Jahre .... aber auch noch keinen "Bären" gefangen. Ich hoffe jedoch das der Tag kommt und mir ein Fisch meine Commander zerlegt..... Dann kauf ich mir ne 300er GTI.

also eins noch... von den Teilen Cormoran Seacor 30 oder Sea & Co. OCT 300 GL oder ähnlichem rate ich auch ab.... Die Penn sieht nach 3 Jahren fast aus wie neu ... die anderen beiden sind meiner Meinung nach nicht einmal richtig salzwasserfest.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

@ Gunti : Die dürfte fürs Süßwasserangeln aber ein wenig überdimensioniert sein . obwohl man dann endlich mal genau wüsste wie weit man wirft  =)


----------



## Locke (27. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

@Makreli

Achte mal auf die Angebote von Moritz.
Ich habe vor kurzem bei denen für 49,95€ die ABU 4601 C3 gekauft!
Die haben öfters so ein Angebot, immer wieder mal vorbei gucken.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Gunti2005 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

stimmt ....

Fürs Süßwasser ist sie recht derb. 

Halte die LC 30 gerade in den Händen... |rolleyes

optisch und datenmäßig toll .... leider noch keine Praxiserfahrung....

das dauert leider immer noch so lange bis zum Urlaub :v

zum üben in heimischen Gewässern tut es doch sicher auch ne gebrauchte... außer mir haben da sicher auch viele hier im Board noch eine für um die 20 Euronen rummliegen....


----------



## käptn iglo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

haette noch ne abu abzugeben ne 5000 vxl vantage, allerding rechthand glaube ich d.h. kurbel auf der andern andern seite als man normal gewohnt ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor kurzem bei denen für 49,95€ die ABU 4601 C3 gekauft! Die haben öfters so ein Angebot, immer wieder mal vorbei gucken.


Das ist es doch, Sonderangebote besserer Marken für den Preis sind doch ok. #6 
Rollen zum Listenpreis unter 50 EUR sind dagegen dürftig.


----------



## Makreli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ej ich habe nur so viel gesparrt und will doch erst mal üben!


----------



## Gunti2005 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Dann nimm dir doch entweder ne gebrauchte oder ne neue preiswerte. Hab da noch ne bespulte Cormoran von meinem Bengel. Aber das wäre keine für die richtig großen .... aber noch voll in Ordnung. Denke mal beim üben und in heimischen Gewässern bekommst du die preiswerten auch nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------



## Makreli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Jor!!!!


----------



## Gunti2005 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

schreib einfach wenn Du magst ne private Nachricht


----------



## Makreli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ok mache ich wenn auch interesse noch mal habe!!!


----------



## ollidi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Quantum Tempo 401 C für 65€ geholt.
Ist ein kleines, feines Röllchen. Ein grosser Vorteil in meinen Augen ist auch, dass man mit 2 Handgriffen die Spule tauschen kann. Die Magnet- oder Fliehkraftbremse (wie man es halt nennen möchte) kann man auch äusserst fein justieren.


----------



## Makreli (1. April 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ja nach so was in der art suche ich!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

guck doch mal hier !
http://www.weserangelshop.de/shop.php?s_cat=005001000000000&parent=38

Die Hypercast und die Tempo sollen beide was taugen ...


----------



## Makreli (2. April 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Die Tempo ist so was an das ich gedacht habe!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ja denn nimm die doch , günstiger bekommst sie nicht denk ich mal ...
Aber drauf achten , die 400 ist das Rechtshand modell , die 401 das Linkshandmodell (also das wo du ganz normal mit links kurbelst ..)


----------



## Makreli (3. April 2006)

*AW: Multirollen unter 50euro?*

Ok mache ich.....
Ich sage noch mal bescheid wenn ich die habe!
Und danke an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


An alle noch weiter hin Petri Heil
Gruß Makreli


----------

